# Problem mit Strategie-Hit Cossacks



## Raraku (2. August 2009)

Hi alle zusammen
Also ich hab mir Cossacks The Art of War bei Ebay ersteigert.
Ich installierte das Spiel und es gab noch keine Probleme.
Als ich dann Cossacks per Desktopverknüpfung starten wollte, kam eine Fehlermeldung:
Error display mode 1024x786x8 not found. cossacks should not run
Dann gabs die Auswahl: Wiederholen oder Abbrechen
Bei Abbrechen beendet er es einfach, doch wenn ich auf Wiederholen klicke, wird der Bildschirm schwart und es kommt wieder eine Fehlermeldung.
Dann amcht das Fenster zu und ich gelange wieder zum Desktop.
Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter und bitte um eure Hilfe!


----------



## Solon25 (3. August 2009)

Raraku am 02.08.2009 14:05 schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlermeldung:
> Error display mode *1024x786x8* not found. cossacks should not run


Naja, 8bit ist wohl nicht vorhanden. Hast du es mal mit 16 oder 32 bit Versucht? Musst eventuell in den Cossacks Ordner schauen ob man dort die Auflösung manuell in der Cossacks.ini umstellen kann. Da versuchst es mal die 8bit in 16/32 zu ändern.


----------



## Raraku (3. August 2009)

Solon25 am 03.08.2009 11:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Raraku am 02.08.2009 14:05 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ja danke für den Tipp, leider finde ich die "Cossacks.ini" nicht


----------



## Solon25 (3. August 2009)

Raraku am 03.08.2009 12:53 schrieb:
			
		

> ja danke für den Tipp, leider finde ich die "Cossacks.ini" nicht


Dann heisst die evtl. anders. Config.ini oder ähnlich. Muss auf jeden Fall ein "Blatt" mit einem Zahnrad sein. Da stöberst mal nach der Auflösung drin rum.


----------



## Raraku (4. August 2009)

Solon25 am 03.08.2009 17:28 schrieb:
			
		

> Raraku am 03.08.2009 12:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hab schon gesucht, ich find die ini. datei nicht!!!


----------



## Goddess (4. August 2009)

Stell die Auflösung deines Monitors vor dem Start des Spiels auf 1024x768x32 BPP ein. Danach müsste sich das Spiel problemlos starten lassen.


----------

